# Just got Graco 2000pi : My initial thoughts



## 503 Newb (Mar 27, 2017)

I've been in the market for a smaller texture sprayer and eventually settled on the Graco 2000pi. 

I've been renting the 1400 and it works alright. Don't spray more that a room usually so the 5000 didn't make sense. 

I looked at the following models before purchase 

_Benron - Ez Tek_ Could be hard to find parts, idk, seems dated

_Graco 1400_ - Doesn't throw mud that far, although I did 12ft ceiling from ground and it turned out alright. Great for orange peel. 

_Kodiak M2_ - Almost got this until I found out I needed a 8+cfm gas air compressor. If I had a bigger truck, and did more spraying, I'd get this for a portable. Looks to be the closest to a trailer rig spraying. Talked to AST and they said it can complete with their tow Spray rigs, besides the mixing by hand thing that's different.

_Kraft Continuous Hopper Sprayer_ - 6.2 cfm continuous compressor with hopper. If I didn't get the Graco 2000pi, I would have gotten this. 


*My Review of Graco 2000pi*

This machine has smart start tech. When I first plugged it in I thought I broke it because it turned off automatically. Nope, that just the smart start.....

Nice feature because the machine only runs when you pull trigger. Reminds me of a paint sprayer. 

Took awhile to figure out consistently of mud. Was a little frustrating but got it dialed in for Orange Peel. Don't know if its the temps, (50's F), but the mud has to be pretty watery to get fine orange peel. When I used the thickness gauge that came with set, I found the mud to be way to thick. 

*Flaws*

I wheeled the unit around a remodel to hit 4 patch areas and was pleased until I had to get up on the ladder. If you are spraying 10ft above sprayer its going to not work as well. Kinda sucks because I got this so I wouldn't have to spray a hopper off ladder. .

Smart start is supposed to stop the high pressure buildup that happens when you first pull trigger. It works alright... but it not's perfect. There is some unevenness in the spray when first triggered. 

Once I learn this machine I'm sure I like it even more. 

Overall I'm happy with the purchase. I think I'll be using the unit 2 times per week. We'll see how it hold up.


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for the review. I have been kicking around the idea of getting a new spray set up because my old Wal-board compressor is getting a little tired. I only need it for side jobs, usually basements from 800-1200 sq. ft. Knockdown ceilings are the status quo in my area. I'm kind of wondering what is involved as far as clean up is concerned with the Graco units. Spraying with a hopper sucks after already working all day, but it only takes a couple minutes to clean in the wash tub at home.


----------



## 503 Newb (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm still learning how to best use the machine, but for the shutdown procedure I've been doing it according to manufacture specs.

1. Shoot mud that in hopper into a bucket for later use(I tie plastic bag around lid)
2. Pour 1-3 gallons of water in hopper
3. Empty out rest of hose mud into bucket until you see water
4. Once the water comes, your supposed to circulate it through the system by spraying in into the hopper. I've been doing it for a couple minutes.
5. Then you unscrew the hopper and rinse it out, then put it back.

It comes with a slick little quick start guide that is laminated which helped out immensely when getting it started for the first time 

It's a bit of a chore but i'm so sick of holding a hopper. I think a non-hopper makes for easier ceiling spraying. It weights maybe 70lbs, but I really like how I'm able to wheel around from spot to spot.

I just tried the wide tip's that came with unit. Far better than the standard orifice. Functions much more like a paint sprayer. 

FYI - You need a minimum of 4 gallons of texture to get unit running correctly.


----------

